# My goats never fight but when there is food they do



## Matthew (Aug 20, 2013)

I have two pygmy goats and they barely ever fight but when there is food they fight alot and the more dominant one gets most of the food!! Is this normal? What should i do?

Both goats are pygmy wethers!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

It's normal for them to fight over food. I have a 8 mo old and a 5 mo old that are best buddies except when there is food. Because of that what I do is just keep collars on them and loosely tie them when they eat. That way they all get the right amount of food and I can make sure they eat all of it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is normal. I would find a way to separate them so the less dominant one can get his share.


----------

